# Can Anyone Point Me in the Direction of a Rat Forum?



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

I really love my hedgie Marvin but he doesn't trust other people. I was thinking about getting a pair of rats that everyone in my house can enjoy. However its been a while since I've had rats (about 12 years) and I just want to make sure that I know what I'm getting myself into and the rats won't be tortured by a house full of college students. Otherwise we're getting a beta fish :lol: 

Could someone please point me in the direction of a good rat forum?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Check out http://www.goosemoose.com/rfc/


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I saw this thread and was going to suggest Goosemoose, but Julie beat me to it! :lol:


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm a member of http://www.ratforum.com myself, under the same name as here. They seem very nice there and I'm learning a lot. There are some things I disagree with them about, but I sometimes suffer from a superiority complex myself.


----------

